# New to iowa



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome... from a fellow Iowan.
Are you new to Iowa as in you moved from somewhere?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to Iowa.
Any beekeepers here from SW Iowa?


----------



## spookyboogie (Dec 16, 2015)

Lived here all my life been beekeeping for about a year


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

